# Firefox super super lent !!!!



## eman (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Savez vous pourquoi firefox met un temps fou avant d'afficher une page. Je suis obligé constamment de quitter firefox et de le redémarrer. Je comprends pas bien.
Au boulot sur pc pas de problème. je me suis dis que c'était à cause du nombre de favoris. j'en ai un sacré paquet. Une solution ?


----------



## G3finder (12 Mars 2008)

eman a dit:


> Une solution ?



Oui.... rester au boulot pour se connecter :love:

désolé je sors:modo:


----------



## tom77 (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai le même pb que toi depuis quelques jours. L'utilisation de Safari ne pose aucun problème de ce type.
IL suffit de charger une dizaine de pages firefox pour qu'au bout d'un moment, le chargement de la page demande un temps fou, ou bien ne fonctionne tout simplement pas...bizarre...
Ca viendrait donc de l'application, mais comme il n'y a pas eu de màj récente, je ne comprends pas trop d'où ça pourrait venir.:mouais:


----------



## eman (12 Mars 2008)

tom77 a dit:


> J'ai le même pb que toi depuis quelques jours. L'utilisation de Safari ne pose aucun problème de ce type.
> IL suffit de charger une dizaine de pages firefox pour qu'au bout d'un moment, le chargement de la page demande un temps fou, ou bien ne fonctionne tout simplement pas...bizarre...
> Ca viendrait donc de l'application, mais comme il n'y a pas eu de màj récente, je ne comprends pas trop d'où ça pourrait venir.:mouais:



Oui en effet, sur safari tout marche bien. Mais pour ma part sur firefox, même en ayant qu'une seule page à charger çà bloque.....


----------



## Syusuke (12 Mars 2008)

_Salut, essayer de vider le cache et les historiques (téléchargement...)._


----------



## eman (12 Mars 2008)

Syusuke a dit:


> _Salut, essayer de vider le cache et les historiques (téléchargement...)._



OK j'essaie dès ce soir.


----------



## tom77 (12 Mars 2008)

J'avais déjà tenté cela hier , mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## Rincevent78 (12 Mars 2008)

Peut-être est-ce un problème de DNS ? J'ai eu un problème de pages très longues à charger. En ajoutant des DNS autres que celui indiqué par mon FAI, c'est maintenant très rapide.

Tu peux aller sur www.opendns.com qui est un serveur de DNS gratuit.​


----------



## HerveVV (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
il m'arrive le même genre de problème. Firefox très lent. avec Safari c'est la même chose. lorsque j'ouvre Mail, ça met un temps fou à charger les images liées à mes messages. Pourtant tout le reste semble bien fonctionner. Comme je suis en Wifi, j'ai essayé de me connecter en ethernet, mais rien n'y fait. Franchement je ne sais plus quoi faire. quelqu'un aurait il une idée. En plus j'essaie avec un portable pc à coté et ça fonctionne impec. la honte :rose:


----------



## eman (13 Mars 2008)

HerveVV a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il m'arrive le même genre de problème. Firefox très lent. avec Safari c'est la même chose.



Rien n'y fait. Hier soir j'ai vidé les caches, historique optimiser le systeme avec onyx et firefox est toujours aussi lent. Des que j'ouvre 2 onglets c'est mort...... alors que safari impec et firefox sur pc nickel aussi......


----------



## HerveVV (13 Mars 2008)

bon je ne comprend pas, ce soir ça fonctionne impec. par contre je n'ai pas utiliser firefox mais opera par défaut. et sur Mail les images jointes des messages se recharge rapidement. bon, ben tant mieux. pourvu que ça dure :rateau:


----------



## fabien88 (27 Juin 2012)

salut ouvre firefox / préférence /avance / et dans connexion /paramètres  et coche pas de proxy retour en arriere et vide le contenu web en cache-------- et le cache d'applications utilise------ vide tous et redémarrer firefox normalement c bon


----------

